# Little Visit from Immigration Today.



## Chuckles (Sep 2, 2015)

Two gentleman stopped in to look for an employee today. They left empty handed but we don't expect to see the guy again. Worried about how many no-shows I could have tomorrow as a result. Johnny Law, don't you come around here no more. :disdain:







Please, no political responses. Just sharing an unfortunate experience I reckon a few others around here have had as well.


----------



## Artichoke (Sep 2, 2015)

I worked for a landscape contractor back in the early 80s and I got stopped by Border Patrol on the way to a jobsite one morning. They took two guys and left the third with me. The one that they left was freaked the **** out (I was too, LOL).

The two that they took were back at work two days later.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 2, 2015)

When I worked on a construction site back in the '90s in North Dakota, a police car came one day and an officer got out. Workers left in a hurry. Some came back, some didn't. 

k.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 3, 2015)

Let me know if you need a hand. :knife: The food scene where I'm at is meh. Sorry to hear about the fallen soldier(s)!!


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 3, 2015)

Only a couple of no shows this morning. Not too bad. I usually have about 35 cooks working when I get in at 6am. So losing a couple for a day isn't unheard of. Phew..


----------

